# Buying



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys what should i buy for bowhunting...the obvious stuff and some extra things that you have found to work nice....i am goin to start buying items pretty soon and would really appreciate some help....
things i thought of so far is a bow, broadheads, treestand camo, rattlin antlers, grunt call, mask, scents, judo tips for shootin some squirrels!!!.....anything else?
Thanks guys


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

the one thing that I never go anywhere without is a bow hanger, I recommend you buy one, they are must for me


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

arrows.....binocs, possible rangefinder, good boots. Ill try and think of some others


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

I would really recomend scent killlers sprays as well a comfortable tree stand and the scent lock suits. that is just my opinion. USSapper is right good boots i woiuld recomend the field stream rubber with thinsulate inside.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ha this ? sounds dumb but by bow hanger do you just mean what you connect to your stand or tree to hang your bow?? right
and i figured i would measure off distances and mark them with trail tape or anything that i can remember distances instead of a rangefinder..to much $... what kind of scent killers do you recommend?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use the clothes wash, shampoo and body wash. After you wash all of your clothes hang them outside and spray with like scent blocker. There are many brands. I would stay away from the carbon stuff. my .02 but then put in garbage bag and keep them there until you get out to your stand. Put on your base layer at your truck and walk to stand. Walk out to your stand in as little amount of clothing as possible, SO YOU DON"T SWEAT> then put on your camo. You might as well not even spend the money on scent suit if you are going to wear it in your truck.

I have fould that putting your suit on in the stand may be a little noisy/ dangerous so put it on on the ground then climb. This has worked great for me.


----------



## mmnk (Jan 31, 2007)

I would disagree with bretts, you shouldn't need a bow hanger. I guess that's what you have hands for, and if you're sitting you can set your bow in your lap. Bow hangers are pretty much useless and if there are branches you've broke off your tree they serve the same as bow hangers.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i did plan on using a long nail or one of them hooks that you hang stuff up on in your garage


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with bretts, a bowhanger is nice. You can hang binocs, range finder, and bow all in one place. Plus, you can get them 3 arm hangers and while you are sitting, your bow is just a few inches away, and when you need to stand up just push it out of the way.


----------

